# About a Donkey rescue



## Kim Rule (Feb 1, 2005)

My husband and I are looking for a mini donkey too, like Spunky'smom. We have miniature horses, and think a donkey would be tons of fun. Since we are not looking to show, just to enjoy, we would like this donkey to be a rescue. There are so many animals that need a good home, and we would like to provide a forever home for a needy little donkey.

We live in Idaho, and would be happy to travel to a surrounding state to pick up the donkey. (We love weekend road trips!) We would prefer a jennet or gelding. If it is healthy enough mentally and physically, in time it may learn how to pull a cart. Any way you slice it, it will be a much cherished member of our family!

Kim R.


----------



## Shari (Feb 1, 2005)

Here are some great links to check out...

http://gotdonkeys.com/index.html

http://www.lovelongears.com/

http://www.oregonvos.net/~jrachau/index.htm

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Miniaturedon.../?yguid=7374445

http://www.donkeyrescue.org/

I do not know if Ella's mother has sold yet or not. But she is very, very nice.

If interested, let me know.


----------



## Kim Rule (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm not sure who you mean by Ella's mother...please let me know...I am having fun perusing all those sights though!!! I'll keep looking...and yes, I am interested!!

Kim R


----------



## Shari (Feb 2, 2005)

Oh Sorry Kim.

Ella is what I named my now 6 month old baby Jenny.

Her picture is on this list somewhere.

Will PM you the email about Ella's mother.


----------



## Magic (Feb 2, 2005)

Kim, I'd be thinking twice about getting a donkey if I were you.... your place isn't zoned for horses, even, and donkeys can be LOUD. Start irritating even ONE neighbor, and the whole herd has to go!


----------



## Shari (Feb 2, 2005)

Yes, they are *very* loud.

Ella, for as small as she is... oh my......Imagine a,"Sonic Belch"



... and you have what my Jenny sounds like.

No cute brays for her. She does this any time she sees a person or car,, or coyote.

Jacks are normally even louder! At least my friends are.

I have 14+ acres, in Farm country out in the middle of no where. Where folks have cattle,, and other donkeys. So no one cares.


----------



## runamuk (Feb 9, 2005)

wE HERE THE DONKS BRAYING AT BREAKFAST EVERY MORNING...(COULD SET YOUR CLOCK BY IT) AND THE CLOSEST ONE IS 2 MILES FROM US






I love it but most suburban type people will call it noise pollution.....when I lived on the pony farm "suzy" the mini donk's pen was right by my house....you did not need to set an alarm EVER she was quite prompt at making the 7 AM alarm now I admit I thought it was fun to have a donkey alarm clock but I also chose to live and work on a farm.....my best friend thinks they are cute but isn't quite as fond of their singing as I am



so until I have a pen on the farther side of my property I have held off......there are donk's and mules all over our area...they are extremely popular.


----------

